# Crackle bottle...help



## Rusty (Feb 2, 2018)

This was my grandmothers. In 1972 she had made a list of her valuable possessions. This bottle is on the list and she stated at that time that is was over 100 years old. Not sure why she thought that and if she was correct. No markings on it. Has a small chip on top. Other than that it appears to be in very good condition. Any experts have any thoughts on what it may be and value?  Thank you.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 2, 2018)

Could you post a picture of the lip from the side?  It certainly doesn't look like it predates 1872 to me, but I'm not sure how old it is or what it is.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 2, 2018)

Here are a few more photos


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 2, 2018)

Hmm that's definitely a very interesting piece.  I'm getting a turn of the century vibe to it from that lip, but I've also never seen anything like it before.  Hopefully someone here will recognize it.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 3, 2018)

1900 give or take 10 years.
Jim S


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 3, 2018)

I believe Jim S has the date right on the bottle but it looks to me the crackling was done at a later date. It was a craze in the 1980's and 1990's for crafters to crackle glass bottles and insulators like that for decorative purposes.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't believe this was done post manufacture. I am very familiar with the crackling done to insulators and it cracked the entire piece. The neck of this bottle is not crackled. How'd they do that?
Jim S


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 3, 2018)

I wouldn't think a bottle manufacture would crackle the heel and the bottom of the bottle. The way to crackle it like this is not cool at a fast rate on the neck by keeping it out of the cold water you immersed the rest of the bottle in thus not causing it to cool real fast and crackle like the rest of the bottle. What would be the purpose of a manufacturer to crackle and weaken the bottle to put a product in.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 3, 2018)

Glass manufacturers have the ability to do this sort of thing for decoration purposes without weakening the glass. All sorts of decorator / art ware is found everywhere with this appearance, usual with garish bright colors. I'll see of I can find some examples online.
Jim S


----------



## botlguy (Feb 3, 2018)

here's an example with the exact same technique.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 3, 2018)

That shows that it can be done either in a factory or after the fact but it can be done. We will just have to agree to disagree on the bottle in question. It was nice discussing this with you and at least we present both possibilities.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 3, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> That shows that it can be done either in a factory or after the fact but it can be done. We will just have to agree to disagree on the bottle in question. It was nice discussing this with you and at least we present both possibilities.


I agree that it could be done in either time frame. My point was that it could be done and still hold product. Properly done the process does not weaken the glass. I'm tempted to try it with an old, plain whiskey bottle I have. I'll just have to borrow a bomb suit.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you for the comments and information on this. I’m looking at listing it on eBay. Any thoughts on what it my be worth?


----------



## clemsongrl30 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi I have a book on antique bottles of you would like to have it. Also I have antique price guide books too if interested


----------



## epackage (Feb 7, 2018)

It's an interesting piece, as for value there's not much there, I'd be surprised if you could find a buyer at more than $15-20, it it was a nice color you might be able to double that, it basically has decorator value as is IMHO...


----------



## steve e combs (Feb 7, 2018)

*I am new. Not sure how to do this*



Rusty said:


> Here are a few more photos


 I am new at this and not sure how to do it


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 7, 2018)

I have made insulators like this in the past.  Basically heat and then rapid cool.  Some times they crack in a couple parts, sometimes they crumble, and sometimes they stay together.  I had rather crude non-scientific methods - put in Mom's oven and then submerge in a sink of ice water.

I am sure with controlled conditions, you could easily do this and let the neck not crackled.

As to coloring - just put some food color in the water.  I think I did that and it worked.

My opinion of the bottle in question is that it was done after manufacture as a craft project.  I cannot see the mold seams, so I cannot guess at a year, but do not see any Federal Law Forbids... or such, so assume that it is maybe TOC.  As to value, if it were mine, I'd be happy with $5 as the bottle itself has no value and the crackling puts it into the decorator/craft market.  This is not to say that you can't tie a ribbon around it and some cutesy saying and get $15 or $20.  Maybe start it at $19.99 and hope to get a buyer.  But I wouldn't expect competitive bidding.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Feb 7, 2018)

Very cool bottle !


----------



## Tracking Treasures (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a bottle with crackle glass, that we dug out of an old dump, circa 1890-1940 range. Mine has Owens Illinois markings.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 8, 2018)

Likely that one came from a dump that they burned over.   it didn't get hot enough to melt it but there was enough heat change to alter the glass.   I've seen that happen before.

Jim G





Tracking Treasures said:


> I have a bottle with crackle glass, that we dug out of an old dump, circa 1890-1940 range. Mine has Owens Illinois markings.View attachment 181423


----------



## jarhead67 (Feb 24, 2018)

I've seen this crackling texture on 1950's/70's liquor decanters, mostly licorice or anise schnapps. Seem to have been a fad with the fondu set.


----------

